# 2 week color changes



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

I posted a couple of weeks ago about the color of mare. Over the last 2 weeks, she has gotten A LOT darker. I'm still not sure what color she actually is, but it's fun it watch! First pic is 2 weeks ago, and the other 2 are from today.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

My boy is darkening up to a lovely cocoa color with a cinnamon nose. It means you have a badass brown! He is also becoming a wooly lol


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Winter coat is coming in and sunburnt summer coat is shedding out.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm loving watching ours all change with the seasons. Supes is a fiery, really dark red copper; Gina's summer blond sorrel is darkening up;, Sarge's bay is getting redder, darker, glossier; Oops is just... well. Oops. I've not seen a huge change in hers yet but she'll get a winter coat on her like a wookie if she's like that every year.

The most dramatic of them all though is Trigger.

Trigger's summer color:










Trigger three weeks ago with his new saddle sweat pattern:










Trigger last night after his first bath and at 90% dry:









(side note: DOES ANYONE ELSE out there have a horse that raises a foot like this while eating something delightful? That's the ONLY time he does this, when I give him feed, or he's loose in the yard munching on something particularly delicious. None of our other horses do this.)


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

My paint mare would always lift a front foot like that while eating or if she was nervous.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Cherokee does the same thing! Maybe it's something with Paints?


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

LOL @csimkunas6 paint Rodeo always lifts a leg when he first goes to eat his grain! When she boarded him with me I started to notice him doing it and asked her and she said hes always done it!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

@AtokaGhosthorse, I have a gelding now and used to have a pony mare that does that while eating grain, never grass though. I always said they were like the upper crust who curl their pinkie up while drinking tea. LOL


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

YES! I told a friend of mine who lives in the UK this morning that's exactly what its like!

Trigger does it so delicately and elegantly - you know he's not 'hurt', he's just noshing away in delight and I guess that's his way of saying its a lovely bit of grain. LOL

AND LOOK what a google search turns up!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/legs-up-when-eating-switches-legs-88133/


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> I'm loving watching ours all change with the seasons. Supes is a fiery, really dark red copper; Gina's summer blond sorrel is darkening up;, Sarge's bay is getting redder, darker, glossier; Oops is just... well. Oops. I've not seen a huge change in hers yet but she'll get a winter coat on her like a wookie if she's like that every year.
> 
> The most dramatic of them all though is Trigger.
> 
> ...


Grandma's horse, Sunday, does this whenever she's fed. All the time.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I'll have to take a picture next time I see Cherokee, because he does it every time as well. He kind of "waves" with his leg as if he's saying "Please, hurry up, and put it right here" lol. He's super expressive anyway with his ears and face, so not really surprising.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

@AtokaGhosthorse 

My quarter horse mare does the same thing with her leg when it comes to cubes


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

evilamc said:


> LOL @csimkunas6 paint Rodeo always lifts a leg when he first goes to eat his grain! When she boarded him with me I started to notice him doing it and asked her and she said hes always done it!


LOL! Yes, my Paint Rodeo has done this since I brought him home at 9months, whether the food is on the ground, or a bucket, he lifts his one foot, it seems to be just the one and doesnt switch. He's just all around a wierdo :lol:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Hahah. SIL2B called Trigger a 'weirdo' last night when he did the happy hoof dance thing over his feed.

Back on topic, I have a pic on my phone, sent by my daughter yesterday of Trigger waiting on HER at the gate.

He looks almost jet black and snow white now. And that's just a few more days past the After the First Bath pic I posted.


----------

